# Servo motor de giro continuo



## enriqueXXV (Sep 8, 2006)

Hola, necesito saber si alguien sabe porque los servo de giro continuo son tan dificiles de controlar, yo lo estoy haciendo con un pic 16f877, con PWM y no me han funcionado bien. Si alguien los ha podido hacer funcionar bien que me avise por favor. GRACIAS.


----------



## Aristides (Oct 24, 2006)

Suponiendo que el tipo de servo al que te referís, es de los que se utilizan en modelismo  (FUTABA y similares), en el libro que está en el siguiente link, está muy bien explicado:
http://www.parallax.com/dl/docs/books/edu/RoboticsSpanish.pdf


----------



## tiopepe123 (Oct 24, 2006)

hay algunos servos de aeromodelismo que se pueden arreglar para que giren 360º


----------

